# If you aren't using Playfoam for CA...........



## Padre (Mar 23, 2012)

Really, if you aren't using playfoam (ALSO KNOWN AS CRAFT FOAM) to apply your CA, you don't know what you are missing.  REALLY!  I can't say enough about how great this stuff is.  

1.  The CA goes on super smooth
2.  One small piece does a complete blank
3.  No "smoking, heating"
4.  CA does not penetrate through the foam
5.  When you need a new piece, just rip off the end

Really.  Try it.  THIS is the type of foam I am talking about.   Or HERE.


----------



## ribanett (Mar 23, 2012)

I have been using foam sheets ( I get mine from Michael's) for over a year. Works great. Takes a little practice to break the old habits from paper towels. CA goes on smooth and requires very little sanding to finish.


----------



## Powerstroke 7.3 (Mar 23, 2012)

I will pick some up this weekend and try it - What color works best? ...lol...


----------



## hunter-27 (Mar 23, 2012)

Powerstroke 7.3 said:


> I will pick some up this weekend and try it - What color works best? ...lol...


More importantly, what color socks do you wear with this stuff?


----------



## ribanett (Mar 23, 2012)

hunter-27 said:


> More importantly, what color socks do you wear with this stuff?



On the second Tue of the week, green socks make the CA cure faster


----------



## Jim Burr (Mar 23, 2012)

+3 on getting some this weekend. I've always had bad luck with plastic wrap. Paper towels have fit the bill until now!


----------



## Linarestribe (Mar 23, 2012)

What's your process? Do you just keep reapplying ca to the same spot on the foam, does it cure on the foam?

Thanks


----------



## Carl Fisher (Mar 23, 2012)

Ok, is it just thin sheets of closed cell foam?  What exactly makes up "Craft Foam" so if one was looking for it one would know that they found the right stuff.


----------



## Powerstroke 7.3 (Mar 24, 2012)

Picked mine up last night at Michaels and got the ones that are shaped like large popsicle sticks. 125 in a pack for $3. Will try them today


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 24, 2012)

Linarestribe said:


> What's your process? Do you just keep reapplying ca to the same spot on the foam, does it cure on the foam?
> 
> Thanks


 
Been using the stuff for years now!

With the stuff I am using it hardens on the end and I just cut off the end after each application with a pair of scissors.....Easy to do and really does make CA finishes so much easier IMHO.

There has been discussion on this over a year back after I showed it at our IAP Chapter meeting and Brian showed it on his video stream......


----------



## Padre (Mar 24, 2012)

The closed cell foam does not absorb the CA per se, so you can get a couple of coats off on the end before ripping it off.  When I use it I put 1 drop on, and believe it or not that does an entire coat.


----------



## Padre (Mar 24, 2012)

Carl Fisher said:


> Ok, is it just thin sheets of closed cell foam?  What exactly makes up "Craft Foam" so if one was looking for it one would know that they found the right stuff.


Go to any craft store, Micheal's, etc.


----------



## hehndc (Mar 24, 2012)

Is it similar to the foam used under laminate flooring?  I have some left over and will find out.  That foam is closed cell as well.

steve


----------



## firewhatfire (Mar 24, 2012)

you posted this 2 weeks to late. I just got rid of a box full of the stuff.  I will give it a go at some point.

Phil


----------



## camb (Mar 24, 2012)

*foam*

could someone post a picture of the foam so Idont come home with a box of the wrong stuff thanks Jeff


----------



## RDH79 (Mar 24, 2012)

*under laminate flooring*



hehndc said:


> Is it similar to the foam used under laminate flooring?  I have some left over and will find out.  That foam is closed cell as well.
> 
> steve



Thats what I have been using for a couple years. For $20 you get a big roll 3" wide by not sure. But just cut in to strips like you would paper towels. It cut my CA use by 50% becaues it doesnt soak in.(Sorry Mannie)


----------



## Padre (Mar 24, 2012)

You don't need a whole lot.  I bought a package of 8.5 x 11 sheets about a year ago, and I think I've been through 2 of them after cutting them in to strips.


----------



## bensoelberg (Mar 24, 2012)

ribanett said:


> I have been using foam sheets ( I get mine from Michael's) for over a year. Works great. Takes a little practice to break the old habits from paper towels. CA goes on smooth and requires very little sanding to finish.



Could you give a little bit more information about the bad habits that I will need to break?  Up to this point, I've used paper towels, but would like to give this a go.


----------



## Padre (Mar 24, 2012)

When I switched from paper towels to foam, the first thing I had to do was train myself to use one drop of CA.  Really, just one drop.  Then to use an aerosol accelerator spray (I use the refillable canisters from Mannie, you charge them with your compressor).  Then use just a little more CA with the same foam.  Sometimes the accelerator will make the ca on the foam react, so you just trim off that 1/4" and you have a brand new applicator.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Mar 25, 2012)

So I found a bag full of popsicle stick sized foam.  Didn't look at the count, but probably 100  or so.

I'll have to give them a try.  The thought of only a drop or two at a time is really appealing as I'm tired of running out of CA so fast.


----------



## Xander (Mar 25, 2012)

I got some sheets today from wallyworld. Pack of 12 sheets 12"x18". Should get about 450 strips out of it. Thing is, this stuff has an odor and since my woodshop is my dining room this is not good. Bad enough every time I turn a stabilized or acrylic blank, I don't need another smelly thing.


----------



## jnette (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks for the tip. I picked some foam up yesterday but struggling to get god results. I was using a medium CA and it was leaving high spots around the blank. Are you using thin CA or maybe even thick?


----------



## tool-man (Mar 30, 2012)

I love this stuff.  I just got some foam sheets, did one pen, and fell in love with it.  Beats paper towels without a doubt.

Here is a picture.  Check this "buy it now" item on eBay, 350551212829.  It is $4.49 for 32 sheets shipped. (I hope it is OK to post this, I have no connection to the seller.)




camb said:


> could someone post a picture of the foam so Idont come home with a box of the wrong stuff thanks Jeff


----------



## azamiryou (Mar 30, 2012)

jnette said:


> Thanks for the tip. I picked some foam up yesterday but struggling to get god results. I was using a medium CA and it was leaving high spots around the blank. Are you using thin CA or maybe even thick?



I'd like to know, too. What's everyone using, and what results?



Thin/medium/thick
Lathe speed
I find on thin and thick (I'm out of medium right now), the resulting finish is about the same as paper towels. Maybe a little shinier, but just as uneven. It's not saving me any sanding time.

That said, it *is* saving me CA. Since it doesn't soak in, I'm using a lot less of it. For that benefit alone, I'm going to continue using foam instead of paper towels. I can also get multiple applications on the same piece of foam, so I use a lot less of the foam than I did paper towels.

But I'd sure love to figure out how to get a smooth, even layer that requires a lot less sanding to even out.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm finding that the foam grabs much quicker when applying.  I've had to sand out more than half of the attempts I've made so far because the foam grabbed before I could make a good smoothing pass.


----------



## leehljp (Mar 31, 2012)

Carl Fisher said:


> I'm finding that the foam grabs much quicker when applying.  I've had to sand out more than half of the attempts I've made so far because the foam grabbed before I could make a good smoothing pass.



This is a process of learning from your own "feel" when to back off and or apply another drop.

This process has been around on this forum for years but most people "hate" to change something that they just started, so the old users just give up in giving advice like this. I am glad that you brought this up!

The same process, foam, rubber type of gloves, small plastic pen parts bags, small tabs of acetate of different kinds, etc. How may thin plastic bottles of different kinds including PET bottles do we through away without thought. The flat part of a margarine tub, the PET bottles can be cut into strips and do similar the same thing as the foam. Strips of thin UHMW and other do the same. The pressure used will have to be adjusted for each different kind, but the end result is that 90% - 95% of the CA goes onto the blank, not into the paper towel. 

It goes on smooth, but does not interact with the Paper Towel (PT). REMEMBER - PT is a mild accelerant and soaks up LOTS of the CA. So adjust the mindset and application accordingling.


----------



## JamesB (Mar 31, 2012)

My wife has foam makeup wedges, I wonder if I can use those?



leehljp said:


> This process has been around on this forum for years but most people "hate" to change something that they just started, so the old users just give up in giving advice like this. I am glad that you brought this up!.


As a new turner, and a History major in college, maybe I should scour the old messages to find these "pearls" for new turners and bring them to the front again for the benefit of newbies like me and further discussion from oldies, er..more experienced members. :biggrin:


----------



## Padre (Mar 31, 2012)

Carl Fisher said:


> I'm finding that the foam grabs much quicker when applying.  I've had to sand out more than half of the attempts I've made so far because the foam grabbed before I could make a good smoothing pass.



I find that one to two drop, and then a very light quick pass will suffice.  You don't have to press on the foam as hard as you press on the paper towel since the foam does not suck up any of the ca.  The ca lays on the surface of the foam, so the lightest touch will suffice.


----------



## leehljp (Mar 31, 2012)

JamesB said:


> My wife has foam makeup wedges, I wonder if I can use those?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When I lived in Japan, I could only find 1 and 2 oz bottles of CA and while it was a great buy here (USA) from Manny, I still had to pay international shipping. So, I used this method to save me lots of CA!


----------



## nava1uni (Mar 31, 2012)

JamesB said:


> My wife has foam makeup wedges, I wonder if I can use those?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't use the make up wedges they will not work.  This sheet is closed cell, like they use in mailing packages.  I have been using it for years.  I bought a package at the post office for about $3 and still have a lot left after 3 years.  Only use a little bit of CA.  Practice on a practice piece of wood.  Just round a piece of wood, smooth it out and practice, practice, practice.  Nothing comes without practice.  It is just like turning.  Each time you turn you get a little better, learn a little more and make something a little bit nicer then before.


----------

